# Too Much Salt!



## sprintguy (Jun 30, 2005)

I am in the process of setting up my 60 gallon marine tank. I noticed that almost all bags of salt are for 50 gallon tanks. Being that I am not to bright sometimes, I added one bag of salt, measured, and then put in a bit more from a second bag. It would appear that my "bit" was way too much because my hydrometer is reading 1.032. Is there a good way to get salt out, or should I just do a major water change? :withstup:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nope, a big water change isn't needed... all you gotta do is add fresh water until your salinity is at 1.025 or so... that shouldn't be much, take out a few gallons at a time... shouldn't be more than 10-15 gallons or so of water, (you can save the saltwater you take out in a bucket for a later waterchange too!)


----------

